# Pat McHale - Ridgewood Kennels was killed today



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sitting on a plane that's been delayed in Austin and got the call that my friend, Pat McHale, had been shot and killed by his neighbor. I don't know all the details but I know Pat has been having issues with a dog coming over from the neighbors and causing issues at the kennels. It's my understanding that the shooting had something to do with this issue.

Wanted to pass along the info because I know many of you knew him, had dogs trained by him, etc.

Here's a link to KBTX so you can follow the story as it unfolds.

http://www.kbtx.com/home/headlines/Homicide-Investigation-in-Grimes-County-171024301.html

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

Known Pat for 20 yrs. I'm proud to call him my friend and mentor. He will be sorely missed in the Hunt Test community. Pat never met a stranger and was always ready to lend a hand. He WILL be missed but never forgotten!!! We've lost a good one.


----------



## Backwater Waterfowl & Retrievers (Aug 17, 2008)

Pat was one of the best people you would ever want to meet. Not to mention a hell of a dog trainer. He would give you the shirt off his back. Prayers for his family and friends.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

That makes me sick. I havent seen Pat in a few years. He was sure kind to me when I was running hunt tests a few years ago. Im sure fortunate to have spent some quality time with him over the 5 years I was actively running tests. Man, Im really gonna miss him. He was salt of the earth. God Bless his family and friends!!!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Very sad. Lost a great man and the POS perpetrator will probably get off with no more than life on our dime...

http://www.facebook.com/james.bundage1?ref=ts


----------



## Big John (Aug 25, 2004)

What a shock. Met him nearly 20 years ago when I was a member of the Bryan College Station Retriever club. Spent a few training days and watched him judge my dog at a hunt test. Lost touch with him for about 15 years, but recently met up with him again and hired him to train my new dog (Bear). I have a son with Down's Syndrome to which he paid extra special attention too when we would watch him train Bear. He would literally help my son work our dog. It lit up my sons eyes like I haven't seen in a long time. The world just lost a great person with a huge heart. God Bless his family and many prayers sent.
He will be missed.


----------



## Cable (Jan 29, 2011)

Man that is tough to hear- prayers for his family


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

fyi - I posted a similar thread on the main board. I've known Pat since 1988. He was my friend, teacher, & mentor. I have cried more over this than I did my loosing my own father.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

This article is more complete than most I have read about the shooting.

http://www.navasotaexaminer.com/news/article_5fac7588-0747-11e2-9514-001a4bcf887a.html

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

They better keep that pos in protective custody...


----------



## hunter98 (May 26, 2008)

Pat was a good man. He nor his family deserved this fate. My prayers and thoughts go out to the family.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Sad to hear the news, he was my neighbor down in San Juan, many years ago. Heard that he had been telling his little sister for years that the nieghbor would kill him some day.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I've known Pat for 20 years or so too: we've lost a good man.


----------



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

Man...


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

*The warning signs.....*

This is a sad event.

Makes you wonder when you should take a threat, either verbal over a radio or in person seriously.

Prayers sent for the family.


----------

